# Brute Display Question.



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know for certain if the hours, miles are stored in the board of the display. 

I have started changing out the tiny L.E.D.s in the display to different colors, and was curious if it would be practical to purchase a display that I can change the L.E.D.s in so when someone wanted a particular color, i can change them, send them the display, and they could return their display.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Just hook your display into another brute and see how many hours it has on each bike.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

josh4290 said:


> Just hook your display into another brute and see how many hours it has on each bike.


I don't have a 2nd Brute to test that out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

MAYBE we can swap displays out this weekend when I see you at RiverRun. It just depends on what kind of mood my electronics are in lol, I told you the other night I had gotten it all back working again and then yesterday I messed it up again. :nutkick:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> MAYBE we can swap displays out this weekend when I see you at RiverRun. It just depends on what kind of mood my electronics are in lol, I told you the other night I had gotten it all back working again and then yesterday I messed it up again. :nutkick:


I skeered I'll catch a gremlin from your bike. LOL


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How hard was it to change the display lights?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I did some reading on this a while back cause I was going to do the same thing. From the information I got, the information is stored on a a chip in the display. The article I was reading was from someone else that was doing it and he offered to change the numbers on a new display if someone wanted to buy a new one and have the lights changed. He didn't share much info on how to change the stored numbers though.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I did some reading on this a while back cause I was going to do the same thing. From the information I got, the information is stored on a a chip in the display. The article I was reading was from someone else that was doing it and he offered to change the numbers on a new display if someone wanted to buy a new one and have the lights changed. He didn't share much info on how to change the stored numbers though.


That's kinda what I figured.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> How hard was it to change the display lights?


soldering the tiny leds is the PITA. the rest is easy.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, it's in the display.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to do blue ones is why I was asking


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would like some blue or purple ones myself. About the gremlins...only a matter of time and I'll have all the electonic crap bypassed that they are living in at the moment lol.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I would like some blue or purple ones myself. About the gremlins...only a matter of time and I'll have all the electonic crap bypassed that they are living in at the moment lol.


:haha: I hope so...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's my blue one I did.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks good


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

Where can i get these leds


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

you can get them here
http://www.oznium.com/leds
they ship out pretty quick
i bought a bunch of superflux from them and did my interior map lights in my truck very bright.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1bigforman that's a good looking display. i want mine green and my temp light green
or blue for both.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Which LED part number do you use? I'd like to try to do this myself... I don't have the patience to try to do it to make money.. LOL.. but I have enough patience to try it once to save myself money! hah!


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Which LED part number do you use? I'd like to try to do this myself... I don't have the patience to try to do it to make money.. LOL.. but I have enough patience to try it once to save myself money! hah!


Do you have a lot of advanced soldering experience? 

*"Surface Mount PLCC-2 SMT LEDs"*


You will not save money if you burn the board.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

no I don't myself, but I have a buddy that works on electronics and stuff, so I will get him to help me... if we dig into it and don't feel comfortable, then we will either not do it, or send it to someone else... LOL...


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> no I don't myself, but I have a buddy that works on electronics and stuff, so I will get him to help me... if we dig into it and don't feel comfortable, then we will either not do it, or send it to someone else... LOL...


I can help you as long as you haven't burnt the board.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's mine with the lime green temp gauge in the snorkel


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the link that you need to use to get the led's that you need. http://www.oznium.com/plcc-2. I have heard that you only need 6 for the 08 and up but I know you need 12 for the 05-07. I suggest you buy more than needed in case you burn one up or put it in backwards. They must be put in with the notch at the top right. The shipping is more than the led's so you don't want to pay twice for shipping. They are soldered in and are VERY small. I am not here to make a dollar but if you aren't comfortable doing this yourself, I will help you. If you think you can, pm me. I will help anyone that needs it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> no I don't myself, but I have a buddy that works on electronics and stuff, so I will get him to help me... if we dig into it and don't feel comfortable, then we will either not do it, or send it to someone else... LOL...


There's a guy here in Houston that does them for around $80 installed.You can find him on Craigslist.He has a little shop that does lifts,led's,etc.His ad says he'll do it while you wait.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

1bigforeman is right. 6 leds for 08 up brutes and 12 for 05-07. The 08 and up brutes have the spaces for 12 leds but their is no voltage where the missing leds are. So installing 12 would be a waste.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> There's a guy here in Houston that does them for around $80 installed.You can find him on Craigslist.He has a little shop that does lifts,led's,etc.His ad says he'll do it while you wait.


That's too much.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, a few people asked me about pics and I finally got off my butt to get them......I'm sure you can get it to this point. Take off the 4 screws holding the handlebar cover and the 3 holding the pod and cover to the bars. There are 4 silver screws to take the display apart. On this one, the screws are removed. You won't have to take the nuts off. 
















When you take the face off of it, it will look like this. In the 2nd pic you can see the led's behind the clear plastic pieces on both sides.
















To get to them, there is a piece of tape over 2 of the 4 tabs that are bent over to hold the display in. Remove the tape and bend the 4 tabs. The first pic is the back of the display. The 2nd is with the tape removed bending the tabs.
















After bending the 4 tabs, you can remove the screen and you are left with this. De-solder the led's and solder in the new ones that I posted earlier. The hard part is not getting to them but getting the new ones soldered in. They are very small and easy to burn. Order extras since they are cheap. Shipping is what kills you. There is a notch that needs to be at the top right of each one that is soldered in. If you get one backwards, it won't work. Hope this helps.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Good pics and info bro! Thanks for that! Looks like fun with those tiny LEDs


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there a trick to avoiding a burnt board?
If i may ask, what iron do use to do this, and any specific solder?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You just need to be quick pulling the old ones off and putting the new ones on. Too much heat and the board will burn. If you sit on one for over 5 sec. or so and it doesn't come off, move to the next one and go back to that one after it cools. No special solder, just make sure it's thin. The thicker stuff takes too much heat and will burn the board before it ever melts.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*go here*

I sent mine to him, turned out great, got red


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

what color would look good on a green brute? not team green


----------



## kawscanswim (May 29, 2011)

hey everybody i just joined today this is a great sire!

i change my display lights a little differently and its less tedious (no soldering!)

you can get at autozone some small 12v led strips for a vehicle in the accessories and the strips can be trimmed to length. you can trim them at the smallest length trim line and they will slide/wedge directly between your factory leds and the plastic peice that sets above them. then you just wire them in to a ground and the 12v+ switched lead that comes to your display in its harness, i always cut it to where the factory leds arent on any more, being they are now covered by the led strip. then just reassemble!

unfortunately the only colors i have found are red, blue and white, but you dont have to worry about damaging your board with soldering this way. here is a pic of a clear one i did. ill take some pics of mine i did it blue and my buddys which is red and of the light strips and post them soon.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

kawscanswim said:


> hey everybody i just joined today this is a great sire!
> 
> i change my display lights a little differently and its less tedious (no soldering!)
> 
> ...


that's a pretty good idea... I'm sure you can get similar strips from superbrightleds.com or oznium... with different colors...

which wire runs the factory LEDs?


----------



## kawscanswim (May 29, 2011)

i did 3 of em and its been 6 or more months but if im remember right i think its either a red wire or yellow/red stripe....one of those 2. i used a voltmeter to find it.

i only looked at the store i was at i bought em all at once im sure you could find em in more colors if you look hard enough. the ones i got are called flex led i got em at autozone. they are made by alpena and were around $20. theyre about 6-8" long in the package but has places you can cut them shorter and you can make them perfect fit.


----------



## bluemonkey (Jun 22, 2011)

kawscanswim said:


> hey everybody i just joined today this is a great sire!
> 
> i change my display lights a little differently and its less tedious (no soldering!)
> 
> ...



im doing this.......


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm in the process of doing the solder version of this mod, couple people here said the 08 and up only need 6 LEDs but I opened my 09 up and it has 12, all light up. So if your thinking of doing this mod open it up first and see how many you need.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

I changed the light too, first to green, looked like crap, so i changed to white with 850mcd.
perfekt, no blinding in road traffic!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Better put some gas in that rig lol. Looks good bro.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats funny you said that I was looking at it also.


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah... totally forgot about gas :flames::flames::flames::flames::flames:


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

who capable of doin this i want either blue or white...


----------



## felix945 (Aug 1, 2011)

i can do it but youre far far to far away!


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Where exactly do you desolder these LED's at to remove them? I'm used to desoldering things from the back of the panel.....I don't see where they're held in through the back. Are they soldered on the sides of the LED's themselves?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes they are soldered on the sides with a very tiny amount almost looks like there isnt any there... the hardest part is getting the display out and apart but if you cant or dont wanna i can do them just send me a pm and i'll be glad to help ya out


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the display and everything taken out and disassembled.......I just wanted to make sure I was desoldering the right part. So it is the tiny bit of solder on the left and right side of each led that holds them in? Also, the one reply said there is a notch that must be in the upper right corner when installing the new ones.....on my stock ones the only kind of notch I see is in the upper left corner?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Gallop said:


> I sent mine to him, turned out great, got red


Thats the color i want. Think you could post a pic of it so I can see what it looks like before I buy them. If not no prob I will prob still get them.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

There was a thread where someone posted pics of their red ones.....I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I found one of them but the pics are all gone  looks like whoever had them hosted on photobucket deleted them. Maybe there's another I havent found.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Click on this link and scroll to the bottom of the thread, there's one pic of red ones....
 Gauge Pod Light Mod - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN (Feb 16, 2009)

If someone dose this and lives near savannah GA let me know please. I want red in my display and red parking lights as well. Don't know how to ring parking lights though


----------

